# My First Eggs!



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone ... 
I got my first clutch of eggs! (7 of them)

My leucs have been calling for a few weeks now, but ive never found anything.

Today i was cleaning/changing petri dishes and to my unexpected surprise, i found some eggs in my leuc tank!

I dont know how long theyve been there or if theyre good or not, but atleast i know to start checking regularly now.

So exciting!















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats man. I know how exciting it is to find your first clutch of eggs from your frogs. I would check their tank once per week for eggs. My Leucs have been putting out a clutch every week. They are crazy machines. Hopefully the clutch develops all the way and you get to raise up your first set of froglets. Congrats again.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

my leucs just started breeding too. the first clutch they laid was one egg (which i have never seen before) and then a clutch of 4 and yesterday got a clutch of 3. My first 2 clutches went bad. Still waiting for my third clutch to develop. Got my fingers crossed! its always exciting to get your first clutches from your frogs. good luck with yours!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> my leucs just started breeding too. the first clutch they laid was one egg (which i have never seen before) and then a clutch of 4 and yesterday got a clutch of 3. My first 2 clutches went bad. Still waiting for my third clutch to develop. Got my fingers crossed! its always exciting to get your first clutches from your frogs. good luck with yours!


My leucs are a very proven pair (3/4yrs old) but ive only had them close to 3mo and they havent done jack for me until now, and quit breeding about a year b4 i got them.


QUESTION for experienced breeders:
There was springtails in the petri dish that the eggs were laid in. I know that they wont eat the eggs, but whats the possibility that they will aid in egg development by eating any mold/fungi that could be present/become present in the dish?

Thx all ... 
Good luck to you also w/ their breeding!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Well ... in the words of Jarred: "So it Begins" ...

I came down stairs this morning to find my newly purchased Alanis courting.
My male from my new imi pair has been calling also!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

How can u tell if the eggs are fertile/"good" or not?

Mine are white on the bottom and black on top.

I think they were laid while i was at frog day so they would be 3-6 days old.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats! I just found my first eggs last night (El Dorado). It's great how exciting and rewarding you feel!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gamble said:


> How can u tell if the eggs are fertile/"good" or not?
> 
> Mine are white on the bottom and black on top.
> 
> I think they were laid while i was at frog day so they would be 3-6 days old.


usually to tell that they are good the eggs should be a very dark gray. they will become cloudier and lighter in color if they are going bad.

If they are good you will see a line forming down the middle of the egg. That is the egg developing into a tadpole


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> usually to tell that they are good the eggs should be a very dark gray. they will become cloudier and lighter in color if they are going bad.
> 
> If they are good you will see a line forming down the middle of the egg. That is the egg developing into a tadpole


They are still a dark grey. Like i said, they are about 6 days old,give or take a day or 2. How long will it take to start seeing a line down the middle? (The room they are in is around 70/71F ... maybe 72/73F at most, if that matters)

I may also try to take a new picture in the nxt day or 2


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gamble said:


> They are still a dark grey. Like i said, they are about 6 days old,give or take a day or 2. How long will it take to start seeing a line down the middle? (The room they are in is around 70/71F ... maybe 72/73F at most, if that matters)
> 
> I may also try to take a new picture in the nxt day or 2


hmmmm, you should start to see lines going down the middle in a few days i would think. I have some week old azureus eggs that i can see the tadpole developing. As long as they remain that dark gray color you should be good.

And pictures would be great


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres some new pics of the eggs i took this morning. I think i can see a faint line in the middle of all 7.

Tell me what you guys think pls.



























Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

i think they look good so far. i can see some development in most of the eggs. youll be able to tell for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

The eggs looks fertile , are these your 2nd batch of eggs that your Leco had lay for you?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Crazy frog said:


> The eggs looks fertile , are these your 2nd batch of eggs that your Leco had lay for you?


Nope. Theyre the first ones since ive had them.

The person that owned them b4 me said that they were very proven.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Just an update for everyone:

All 7 eggs are forming nicely and should hatch out by the end of the week!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE:
2 of the tadpoles stopped developing.

The other 5 are looking good and should hatch out in the next few days!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE:

One of the 5 tadpoles hatched out today and i also found 5 more eggs!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats! (25 Characters)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE:
I had another tad hatch last night and the other 3 hatched out this morning. 
As of now, all 5 are alive and doing well.

Hopefully in 2 more weeks ill have 5 more tads and some more eggs!

Thx for reading everyone!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Very nice, make sure to keep posting on their development.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

sounds exciting. Do you already know what you will do to grow out the tads and then the froglets?

Danny


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

StickyTongues said:


> sounds exciting. Do you already know what you will do to grow out the tads and then the froglets?
> 
> Danny


Yep, i sure do! 

I help/work for a pdf/tree frog breeder on my off days and they have taught me ALOT that i didnt know. I am very well informed and ready for everything.


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratz! I just had my first tadpoles from my luec colony too!! They are awesome!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

fystol said:


> Congratz! I just had my first tadpoles from my luec colony too!! They are awesome!!


Congrats to u too! I actually have a 2nd clutch growing out as we speak. They seem to be developing much quicker than the first clutch.

I expect another clutch within the next week or so.

I also found some dead eggs in my Alanis tank, so once they get it right and some of my other groups start laying ill be in good shape.

Just waiting on my protean tanks to come and get those setup and ill really probably start seeing some production out of my frogs.


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 4 tadpoles that seem to be doing great. Growing very quickly. I cant find the rest of the eggs though, they seem to be more clever than me! ha-ha
The picture of my kids are attached!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

fystol said:


> I have 4 tadpoles that seem to be doing great. Growing very quickly. I cant find the rest of the eggs though, they seem to be more clever than me! ha-ha
> The picture of my kids are attached!


Wow ... thats alot of Leucs!

FYI: Leucs do sometimes eat eachothers eggs, so that could be why you cant find more.
They generally lay every 10-14 days, so if i were you id check every few days and pull them when found.


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

There are actually 8 adults in the 90 gallon tank but there are bunches of nooks and crannies for them to hide but good advice for sure.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats.....just got my 1st clutch.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

rain dart said:


> Congrats.....just got my 1st clutch.


Congrats! Seems like theres lots of firsts going on! What are you breeding?

Im expecting a 3rd clutch by early next week.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Still havent gotten another clutch from my leucs yet, but i did find a clutch of 9 eggs from my Alanis! (This is their 3rd clutch, the 1st two were bad)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE:

I have 3 tadpoles from my leucs second clutch ready to hatch out any day now ... havent gotten the 3rd as i was expecting, so we will see what happens.

All 9 eggs of my Alanis clutch are fertile, so now i get to play the waiting game to find out how many actually make it to hatch day!

I am going to end this thread since this has gone beyond my first clutch of eggs.
I will be starting a breeding project thread to keep everyone updated as to the happenings of my collection and their respective breeding/offspring.

Thx everyone for reading!


----------

